# سؤاال الي كل مسيحي ....؟؟



## NeO (7 أكتوبر 2006)

سؤااال ألي كل مسيحي ..؟؟


دلوقتي انا مســلم.. وي جه يووم القياامه ... دلوقتي في ربنا قاعد جنبه المسيح ...
ربنا عايز يدخلني الجنه علشاان عملت خير ... وي المسيح مش عايز يدخلني الجنه علشاان انا مسيحي... وي اكيد طبعا مفيش حد هيشفع ليــه لأن انتو معتبرين نبينا كافر..
فا دلوقتي كلام مين الي هيتنفز كلام ربنا ولا المسيح ....
وي الاجاابه تيجي بأسباات قوووي وي مقنع لو سمحــتم :yahoo:  :yahoo: 

تحيااتي : نيو


----------



## NeO (7 أكتوبر 2006)

أيه يا جمااعه محدش مسيحي هنه عنده الاجاابه ولا أيـــه ....
مستني الاجاابه بي فارغ الصبر....  
تحياااتي : نيو


----------



## ميرنا (7 أكتوبر 2006)

*اولا اهلا بيك نيو انتظر الرد من ناس ليها فى حوار الاديان *


----------



## NeO (7 أكتوبر 2006)

انا مستني بس الي يرد يرد رد مقنع ..... 
علشاان  اقتنع بالرد ....
وي شكرا ليكي يا ميرنا ..
تحياتي : نيو


----------



## My Rock (7 أكتوبر 2006)

*فين سؤالك يا اخ؟*


----------



## NeO (7 أكتوبر 2006)

سؤااالي موجود هألوه من تاني علشان الي مش فااهم ...

السؤال بيقوول انا دلوقتي مســلم .. وي يوم القياامه جيــه ... وي طبيعي عند المسحين الرب قااعد جنب المسيح ... فا انا جيه عليا الدور في الحسااب وي ربنا عايزني ادخل الجنه ... وي المسيح مش عيزني ادخل علشاان انا مســـلم مش مســيحي .. فا كلام مين الي هيتنفز ..
كلام المسيح ولا كلاام الرب .... 
هو ده سؤالي .. كلام مين الي هيتنفز ....
تحياتي تاني ليك يا اخ الزعيـم وي شكرا علي مروورك ..
تحياتي : نيو


----------



## Scofield (7 أكتوبر 2006)

NeO قال:


> سؤااالي موجود هألوه من تاني علشان الي مش فااهم ...
> 
> السؤال بيقوول انا دلوقتي مســلم .. وي يوم القياامه جيــه ... وي طبيعي عند المسحين الرب قااعد جنب المسيح ... فا انا جيه عليا الدور في الحسااب وي ربنا عايزني ادخل الجنه ... وي المسيح مش عيزني ادخل علشاان انا مســـلم مش مســيحي .. فا كلام مين الي هيتنفز ..
> كلام المسيح ولا كلاام الرب ....
> ...


 
المسيح هو الله و قد وضع القوانين فى الكتاب المقدس واللى منفذش على الأرض مش هيدخل الملكوت لان الكتاب المقدس قالقانون لو نفذته خلصت و أذا لم تنفذه هلكت
و بعدين ربنا بيعامل كل شخص على حسب أعماله و أيمانه

والمسيح الذى هو الله يحب كل البشر بكل أديانهم و معتقداتهم و يدعوهم للأيمان و الوثوق به وبكلمة الكتاب المقدس و الآية واضحة "من آمن و أعتمد  خلص"


----------



## NeO (7 أكتوبر 2006)

انت جوبت بس بردك اجبتك مشكووك فيهاا ....
اتنت بتقوول   (ربنا بيعامل كل شخص على حسب أعماله و أيمانه).....
دلوقتي انا اعمااالي كويسه في الدنياااا .. بس مســلم .. وي ربنا عايزني ادخل الجنه .. وي المسيح مش مواافق علي رأي ربناااا .. كلام مين الي هيتنفز برده ...
مستني منك الاجاابه ....
وي شكرا عيل ردك يا ريمون ...
تحياتي : نيو


----------



## Scofield (7 أكتوبر 2006)

NeO قال:


> انت جوبت بس بردك اجبتك مشكووك فيهاا ....
> اتنت بتقوول   (ربنا بيعامل كل شخص على حسب أعماله و أيمانه).....
> دلوقتي انا اعمااالي كويسه في الدنياااا .. بس مســلم .. وي ربنا عايزني ادخل الجنه .. وي المسيح مش مواافق علي رأي ربناااا .. كلام مين الي هيتنفز برده ...
> مستني منك الاجاابه ....
> ...



المسيح هو الله هو الذى يدين العالم هو الذى خلق العالم


----------



## NeO (7 أكتوبر 2006)

دلوقتي المسيح هو الله ولا هو أبن الله ....

عندكو المسيح أبن الله صح ...


----------



## Scofield (7 أكتوبر 2006)

NeO قال:


> دلوقتي المسيح هو الله ولا هو أبن الله ....
> 
> عندكو المسيح أبن الله صح ...



القول بالمسيح أبن الله ليس تناسليا و لكن القصد منها أنه صورة الله فى الجسد


----------



## My Rock (7 أكتوبر 2006)

NeO قال:


> دلوقتي المسيح هو الله ولا هو أبن الله ....
> 
> عندكو المسيح أبن الله صح ...


 
*المسيح هو الله*
*لقب ابن الله المعطى له عندما تجسد بالجسد البشري في الارض*
*اذ لا ينفصل المسيح عن الله, فكلاهما واحد*


----------



## NeO (7 أكتوبر 2006)

يعني ربنا نزل من السما وي تجسد علي هيئه المسيح......

مظنش ان ده حصل ...
لأن لو ده جصل كان ربنا مرديش علي نفسه الصلب والضرب من أنسااان ...
شوف اجاابه مقنعه
علشاان الاجاابه ديه ميقتنعش بيها عيل عنده سنتين ...
تحيااتي ليــك يا ريموون ..
مستني منك اجاابه تنيه بس مقنعه ...
تحيااتي نيو


----------



## NeO (7 أكتوبر 2006)

برده الرد الي قلته هوه هوه الي هقوله ليك يا الزعيم ...
وي شكرا لمروورك ...
تحياتي : نيو


----------



## Scofield (7 أكتوبر 2006)

NeO قال:


> يعني ربنا نزل من السما وي تجسد علي هيئه المسيح......
> 
> مظنش ان ده حصل ...
> لأن لو ده جصل كان ربنا مرديش علي نفسه الصلب والضرب من أنسااان ...
> ...



حبيبى لازم تعرف حاجة مهمة الله فى المسيحية أله محب حيث يقول الكتاب المقدس "الله محبة" ولانك مجربتش حاجة زى دى فى الأسلام لان الأسلام يشبه الله بالمنتقم الجبار الذى يجب أن يرتعب منه الناس
ولكن فى المسيحية الله أتخذنا كاولاد له ودعانا أولاده والأب يضحى لاجل أولاده حتى ولو بحياته وكون أنه تحمل الضرب و الأهانات ليس لانه ضعيف بل لانه يحبنا و الأنسان بجهله يضرب و يعذب الله كل يوم بخطياه و مع ذلك فالله مازال يحبنا و حبه أكبر من أى شئ تعرفه فحبه لا بداية ولا نهاية له
وكان يجب أن يعذب و يصلب ليحمل عنا عقوبة الموت حيث أن أجرة الخطيئة هى الموت


----------



## NeO (7 أكتوبر 2006)

بردك هيألي يعزب وي يصلب ........
يا عم انت ازاي ربنا يرضي علي نفسه انه يصلب .....
محدش هيقتنع بكلامك ده وي لو كان مسيحي ....
بالنسبه للأسلام انت مش تعرف حاجه عن الاسلام علشاان تقوول عليه كداا ....

فا برده ربنا مش هيردي انوو يتصلب لأنه أسمه الله وي ربنا فوق كل عبد من عبدااده يعني عمرك شفت أب أبنه بيقتله وي ميدفعش عنه ....
شوف برده اجاابه غيرهاااا .. مااشي ..
تحيااتي : نيو


----------



## ميرنا (7 أكتوبر 2006)

*نيو معلش رجاء بلاش تدخل فى اكتر من موضوع علشان تقدر تفهم ومتشتش ربنا معاك*


----------



## My Rock (7 أكتوبر 2006)

NeO قال:


> بردك هيألي يعزب وي يصلب ........
> يا عم انت ازاي ربنا يرضي علي نفسه انه يصلب .....


 
مين قال احنا نقول ان الهنا اتصلب؟ ممكن تجيبلي شاهد من الانجيل اننا نؤمن ان الهنا اتصلب؟





> عندكوو الانجيل اتحرف عندكووه لغاايه لما قااالي يا بس....


 
ممكن تذكرلي نص واحد متحرف في الانجيل؟ مع الدليل على تحريفه


----------



## Scofield (7 أكتوبر 2006)

NeO قال:


> بردك هيألي يعزب وي يصلب ........
> يا عم انت ازاي ربنا يرضي علي نفسه انه يصلب .....
> محدش هيقتنع بكلامك ده وي لو كان مسيحي ....
> بالنسبه للأسلام انت مش تعرف حاجه عن الاسلام علشاان تقوول عليه كداا ....
> ...



أنت عايز تسأل ولا تشكك؟علشان لو عايز تشكك أنا ممكن أطلعلك غلطات القرآن بعدد شعر رأسك و أخليك تشوف حقيقة اللى بتحفظه من غير متفهمه و الكتاب المقدس لانه من عند الله فلم يحرف أما قرآنك الذى من عند اللات فقد حرف أكثر من مرة


----------



## NeO (7 أكتوبر 2006)

دلوقتي المسيح أتصلب وي علي حسب كلام ريمون بيقوول ان الرب نزل في صوره المسيح ..
يبقي ايه الاستنتااج ..
تحياتي نيو


----------



## NeO (7 أكتوبر 2006)

اولا اتحدااك لو طلعت غلطه في القراءن الكريم ... ثاانياااا جاوب علي سؤالي .. لو سمحت وي لو معرفتش يبقي مش تجااوب ...
تحياتي : نيو


----------



## My Rock (7 أكتوبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> مين قال احنا نقول ان الهنا اتصلب؟ ممكن تجيبلي شاهد من الانجيل اننا نؤمن ان الهنا اتصلب؟
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

*يا ريت ترد على السؤالين و بلاش تهرب*


----------



## NeO (7 أكتوبر 2006)

انا مش هربت ...
انا مش هربت من السؤاال .. بس الكلام الي انا بقوله ده استنتااج عن كلام ريموون .. مش اكتر 
فاا لو انت هتعرف تجاوب علي سؤالي يبقي تجاوب وي لو معرفتش يبقي انا صح زي ما قلت في الاول ...
تحياتي : نيو


----------



## My Rock (7 أكتوبر 2006)

*يا حبيبي سيبك من كلام ريمون انت قلت ان الانجيل محرف*


*ممكن تذكرلي نص واحد متحرف في الانجيل؟ مع الدليل على تحريفه*


----------



## NeO (7 أكتوبر 2006)

حد قلك دلوقتي اني قاعد في مكتبه .....
انا مش معايه اي كتب دلوقتي ... وي أكيد لو لقيت اي كتااب هبقي اقلك محرف ولا مش محرف ..
مااشي 
وي ياريت تجوبني بقي انت علي سؤاالي .. ده لو عرفت تجااوب اسااسااا ..
تحيااتي : نيو


----------



## My Rock (7 أكتوبر 2006)

NeO قال:


> حد قلك دلوقتي اني قاعد في مكتبه .....
> انا مش معايه اي كتب دلوقتي ... وي أكيد لو لقيت اي كتااب هبقي اقلك محرف ولا مش محرف ..
> مااشي
> وي ياريت تجوبني بقي انت علي سؤاالي .. ده لو عرفت تجااوب اسااسااا ..
> تحيااتي : نيو


 

حبة حبة يا عزيزي

روح هاتلي الدليل على تحريف الانجيل مع الشواهد و نستمر في النقاش وقتها


----------



## Scofield (7 أكتوبر 2006)

فا برده ربنا مش هيردي انوو يتصلب لأنه أسمه الله وي ربنا فوق كل عبد من عبدااده يعني عمرك شفت أب أبنه بيقتله وي ميدفعش عنه ....
شوف برده اجاابه غيرهاااا
بص أنا سبق و قلتلك أن المسيح هو صورة الله و لذلك يطلق عليه أبن الله و ليس بالتناسل لان الله لم يولد و لم يلد 
وكما قلت لك فأن الخطية = موت أذن فلابد للأنسان أن يموت فى جهنم
ولكن الله لمحبته لنا كأب أرسل المسيح "صورة الله" ليصلب و يدفع عنا ثمن خطأنا ويموت بدلا منا
لانك مينفعش تعمل العملة و تقول أنا تبت و ربنا هيسامحك فين التعويض الذى تقدمه لله على أخطائك أليه بأعمالك الشريرة وأنا أتكلم عن الأنسان عموما
فالتوبة يعنى الندم على الخطيئة و عدم الرجوع لها
الكفارة هى تعويض عن الخطيئة التى أرتكبت فى حق الله 
وبما أن الأنسان ليس كامل فلابد من كامل ليفدى الأنسان ولا يوجد أحد غير المسيح صورة الله هو الذى كامل و بلا خطيئة أن يكفر عن خطيانا ويموت بدلا منا


----------



## NeO (7 أكتوبر 2006)

طيب انت اسااسااا مش عارف اجاابه السؤاال وي لو كنت عارف كنت جوبت من غير كلاام فاارغ ..
بص انت مش عارف الاجاابه هتلي أنت الاجاابه .. من اي كنيسه .. ده لو عرفوه يجوبه اسااسااا ..
تحياتي : نيو


----------



## NeO (7 أكتوبر 2006)

طيب يا عم دلوقتي ربنا يوم القياامه هيبقي علي عرش واحد وي محدش جنبه ولا هيبقي صورته جنبه الي هوه المسيح ...
تحيااتي : نيو


----------



## My Rock (7 أكتوبر 2006)

NeO قال:


> طيب انت اسااسااا مش عارف اجاابه السؤاال وي لو كنت عارف كنت جوبت من غير كلاام فاارغ ..
> بص انت مش عارف الاجاابه هتلي أنت الاجاابه .. من اي كنيسه .. ده لو عرفوه يجوبه اسااسااا ..
> تحياتي : نيو


 
*حتجاوب على سؤال او اغلق الموضوع؟*


----------



## NeO (7 أكتوبر 2006)

انت بتهددني ؟؟؟
انت هتغلق الموضووع علشاان مش لاقي جواب للسؤاال ...
تحيااتي : نيو


----------



## NeO (7 أكتوبر 2006)

انت هتغلق الموضوع علشاان مش عارف ترد سيبالي يعرف يرد يرد عليااا يمكن يبقي رده صح ...
مع اني مظنش ان حد هيلاقي رد ..
تحياتي : نيو


----------



## My Rock (7 أكتوبر 2006)

NeO قال:


> انت هتغلق الموضوع علشاان مش عارف ترد سيبالي يعرف يرد يرد عليااا يمكن يبقي رده صح ...
> مع اني مظنش ان حد هيلاقي رد ..
> تحياتي : نيو


 
*لا يا عزيزي*
*لو مش لاقي جواب احذف الموضوع و احذف عضويتك ايضا*
*لكن عندي الاجابة على كل تساؤلاتك لكن خطوة خطوة*
*فأنت قلت ان الانجيل محرف*
*يبقى ممكن تجيبلي النص المحرف؟*


----------



## NeO (7 أكتوبر 2006)

اولا انا مش بتهدد .... 
ثاانيااا انا قلت ليك اني هجبلك النص المحرف بس لما حد يجوبني علي سؤالي لأني مش معايه النص دلوقتي ...
فا انت لو هتمسح عضويتي فا ده بيدل علي انك مش لاقي جواب علي سؤاالي ..
فاا مش انصحك انك تمسح عضويتي وي تغلق الموضووع لأنك لو عملت كدا فا ده هيثبت لكل عضو هنه في المنتدي ان انت مش لاقي جواب علي سؤالي وي هيشكك في الدياانه المسحيه ...
اوك 
تحيااتي : نيو


----------



## My Rock (7 أكتوبر 2006)

NeO قال:


> ثاانيااا انا قلت ليك اني هجبلك النص المحرف بس لما حد يجوبني علي سؤالي لأني مش معايه النص دلوقتي ...


 
*عادي ولا يهمك, روح هات لينا النص و تعال حتى نكمل الحوار*
*مش طايرين يعني*

*انا اريد انهي معك مسألة تحريف الكتاب المقدس و بعدها سأرد عليك من الكتاب المقدس نفسه بعد ان انسف شبهة التحريف*

*سلام و نعمة*


----------



## NeO (7 أكتوبر 2006)

يا سلااام ....
طيب مترد علي سؤالي وي لو انت عرفه انت كدا بضيع وقتي وي وقتك ....
لو انت صحيح عارف الااجابه كنت جوبت من بدري ... فا جااوب لو تعرف علشاان لو جوبت الاجاابه الصحيحه متسبعدش اي حااجه تحصل ... 
تحياتي : نيو


----------



## NeO (7 أكتوبر 2006)

ايه يا جمااعه مش نوين تردوه علي الموضووع ولاا مش لقين رد ....
انا برجح انكووه مش لقين رد للموضووع ده .....
علشاان كدا بتهربوه من اجبته ...
فألي يعرف يجااوب يجاوب وي خلص وي بلااش هروووب .. مااشي .. 
تحيااتي : نيو


----------



## NeO (7 أكتوبر 2006)

يا جمااعه ردووه بقي انا مستني اي رد حد يرد عليااا مش هقعد مستني كتير .....
تحياتي : نيو


----------



## Twin (7 أكتوبر 2006)

*نوين نرد أكيد*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااي نيو *
*أولاً أعتذر علي تأخري في المشاركة والرد*
*لأنني مهتم بهذا القسم "قسم الأسئلة والأجوبة" *



NeO قال:


> ايه يا جمااعه مش نوين تردوه علي الموضووع ولاا مش لقين رد ....
> انا برجح انكووه مش لقين رد للموضووع ده .....
> علشاان كدا بتهربوه من اجبته ...
> فألي يعرف يجااوب يجاوب وي خلص وي بلااش هروووب .. مااشي ..
> تحيااتي : نيو


 
*لا يا حبيبي*
*أحنا أكيد هنرد*
*ومتخفش الرد هيكون صريح وبدون لف ولا دوران*
*ثق في هذا*​*فالأخ الحبيب ماي روك *​*يملك الأجابة ولكن.....*
*هو سيجيبك بعد أن أدعيت بتحريف الأنجيل*
*فأنت أخطأت بأن أنتقلت من سؤال لسؤال بشكل مباشر*
*فلهذا السبب روك يمتنع عن الرد ومنتظر ردك أولاً*​*والأخ ريمون *​*بالفعل هو جاوبك ولكن....*
*من وجهة النظر المسيحية التي يتفهمها المؤمنين فقط*
*وليس من وجه النظر التي للأخر*

*أما الأخت مرنا ظهرت قليلاً ولكن ظهورها مؤثر وأنت لم تستغل هذا*

*فالأجابة حاضرة*
*ولكن نبدأ من جديد*
*نقطة نقطة **سؤال سؤال*
*وهذا بعد أذن الأدارة أذا تغاضت عن أسئلة الأخ ماي روك لك*
*وثق اننا نملك الأجابة*
*ولكن يجب أن نشعر بأهمية الحوار *
*ومدي أستفادة السائل من اجباتنا*​*سلام*​


----------



## My Rock (7 أكتوبر 2006)

*حبيبي الردالشافي و الكامل لدي من الانجيل*
*فلنبحث الاول النص الي عندك و تقول عليه محرف و متى انتهينا من هذه الشبهة و اثبتنا ان كلام الانجيل هو كلام الله يبقى النصوص و الشواهد الي انقلها ليك من الانجيل مقبولة و حتى لا ترفضها*

*منتظر النص المحرف يا عزيزي*


----------



## NeO (7 أكتوبر 2006)

بالنسبه للردود الي انت بتقول عليهاا ديه ... محدش فيهووم قاال الاجاابه الصحيحه .. ولا حتي شبه صحيحه ... بالعكس الكل مش عارف يجااوب علي السؤاال ... عارف ليه محدش عارف يرد علي السؤال ... لأن السؤاال ده ملووش اجاابه ..... 
هتألي ازاي ملووش أجاابه هألك ... كلنا عرفين ان لو فيه ملكين في العاالم مش بيتفقوو علي رأي .... وي ده هوه ده ... دلوقتي المسيح وي الرب هيبقووه علي عرشين يعني ملكين علي العاالم كلووه .... فا لو الرب قاالو ادخل الجنه وي المسيح رفض هيبقي في حرب بين الملك وي ابنه .. الي هوه المسيح ...
فاا ربنااا ملووش اب ولا أم ولا اخ ولا اخت ولا مولوود ولا مولوده ... ربناا وااحد احد ...
( بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ) 
كل هو الله احد الله الصمد لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كوفا احد . 
صدق الله العظيم
علشاان كدا مينفعش ان يكون فيه الله وي ابن الله ...
تحيااتي : نيو


----------



## Twin (7 أكتوبر 2006)

*شكراً ماي روك*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*شكراً ماي روك*



My Rock قال:


> *حبيبي الردالشافي و الكامل لدي من الانجيل*
> *فلنبحث الاول النص الي عندك و تقول عليه محرف و متى انتهينا من هذه الشبهة و اثبتنا ان كلام الانجيل هو كلام الله يبقى النصوص و الشواهد الي انقلها ليك من الانجيل مقبولة و حتى لا ترفضها*
> 
> *منتظر النص المحرف يا عزيزي*


 
*أخ نيو*
*في هذا الرد*
*ظهر رأي الأدارة*
*وأنا أحترمه*
*وشكراً مسبقاً لأحترامك هذا القرار*​*سلام*


----------



## NeO (7 أكتوبر 2006)

بالنسبه ليك يا زيعم ... انا اول ما اجيب النص المحرف اول واحد هيبقي معااه انت ...
عارف ليه علشاان بس عايز اأكدلك مش اكتر ...
تحياتي : نيو


----------



## My Rock (7 أكتوبر 2006)

*نيو*
*الى متى؟*
*هل عنددك النص الي بتقول عنه محرف؟ ام ستعترف انه لا يوجد عندك اي دليل على تحريف الانجيل؟*


----------



## NeO (7 أكتوبر 2006)

يا عم انا قلت ليك هجبلك النص ...
بس النص مش معاايه دلوقتي ...
فهــمت وي اول ما اجيبه هدهوولك اوك ....
اول واحد هيشووفه انت ...
خلاص 
وي بعد ازنك بقي لو انت مسيحي علي حق .... جوبني علي سؤالي ....  كدا المسيه مشكوك فيهاا جاامد ..
تحيااتي : نيو


----------



## NeO (7 أكتوبر 2006)

المسيه المقصود بيهاا المسحيه ..
تحيااتي : نيو


----------



## My Rock (7 أكتوبر 2006)

NeO قال:


> يا عم انا قلت ليك هجبلك النص ...
> بس النص مش معاايه دلوقتي ...
> فهــمت وي اول ما اجيبه هدهوولك اوك ....
> اول واحد هيشووفه انت ...
> خلاص


 
*ماشي يبقى مستنيك تجيب النص حتى نكمل الحوار*

*سلام و نعمة*


----------



## NeO (7 أكتوبر 2006)

*حرر من قبل ماي روك*
*رد على السؤال*


----------



## My Rock (7 أكتوبر 2006)

*هذه اخر فرصة لك اذا ترد اي رد اخر بدون ما تجيب النص الي بتقول عنه محرف حأغلق الموضوع و يبقى الموضوع فضيحة للمسلم الي يدعي ان الانجيل محرف و ليس عنده الدليل*


----------



## NeO (7 أكتوبر 2006)

ديه تبقي فضحت المسحي الي مش لاقي اجاابه علي سؤاال مهم في المسحيه ..
وي ده بقي يبقي مشكووك في دينك الي هو  الدياانه المسحيه
تحيااتي : نيو


----------



## Twin (7 أكتوبر 2006)

*شكلها تلفيق*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*

*أخ نيو*



NeO قال:


> يا عم انت كدااا بتحوور في الموضووع وي مش عاايز تتكلم دغري ...
> هتقوول الاجاابه ولا انت مش عارفهاا
> شكلك مش عاارف لااجاابه ..
> علشاان المسحيه مش فيهاا اي جوااب من الاسئله ده ....
> ...


 
*والله والله أحنا نعرف الأجابة*
*بس مش هنرد بجد الا لما تجاوب علي أسئلة ماي روك*
*ماشي *
*أحنا مش سلبين أو بنتهرب*
*أحنا نعرف ضعفين ثلاثة ال أنت تعرفة*
*بس هي دلوقتي بقت عند*
*جاوب وسنجيبك*
*ولو النص مش معاك روح هاتوا وتعالي أحنا مش هنطير*
*أحنا مستنين*
*ومتخفش اول ما تجيبة هتلاقي الرد وقتي*​*سلام*​


----------



## NeO (7 أكتوبر 2006)

تصدق وي تأمن بالله ...
اقسم بالله وي القسم ده اتحااسب عليه يوم القياامه ...
ولا مسيحي يعرف اجاابه السؤال ده ...
عارف ليه علشاان المسحين اسااسااا دينههووم خلااص ضااع ... اتبخر يعني ...
بالنسبه الي عاامل فيهاا منحرف وي عمال يقوول هقفل الموضووع ده بقي عاايز يفضح المسحين علي الملاء .... 
وي يقوول ان المسحين  مش عرفين دنهووم ..
سلام ويتحيه :d
تحيااتي : نيو


----------



## NeO (7 أكتوبر 2006)

انا واخدج برنتاات لكل وااحد رد عليااا وي مش عارف يقوول الاجاابه وي هرفعووهم علي النت وي تبقي فضحتكووم بجلااجل ..
هيقووله ان المسحين مش عرفين دنهووم وي المسيحه دين نااقص معلومااات ..
وي بكداا تبقي خصرت كل حااجه ..
تحيااتي: نيو


----------



## My Rock (7 أكتوبر 2006)

*خلاص الموضوع يغلق و يبقى شاهد على جهل المسلم و كذبه*
*خمسين رد نطلب منك دليل على تحريف الانجيل و بيقلي النص مش عنده*

*روح تعلم الصدق اولا و بعيد تعال حاور*

*بتكذب على نفسك و لا على مين*

*رينا يفتح علقك*

*يغلق*


----------

